# spent the afternoon in the emergency room



## nolabama (Oct 3, 2007)

my helper was crawling under a counter to relocate a dishwasher receptacle today and hit his new klien drywall saw with his knee - shoving it about an inch and a half into the palm of his hand - nasty - he wanted me to pull it out and i refused mostly because im really squemish - please do not ever do this as you can do more damage to tendons and arteries on the way out than what was done going in - so i drove to the emergency room with this kid holding a drywall saw hanging out of the palm of his hand - he took it rather well a lot better than i would have (i hate blood) two hours in the emergency room wasnt bad - he did not have to have stiches and no tendon or atrerieal damage - expected to have full use of the hand in a week or two - be carefull out there and remember electricity is just one of the many dangers we face


----------



## Bkessler (Feb 14, 2007)

"Look out for number one and don't step in number two " Norm Peterson


----------



## Ecopat (Apr 17, 2008)

Ouch, I did something similar only it was a 3" long piece of Idigbo.
It was from this counter at a bar & I was trying to find a plug that the till was plugged into, I reached under & caught the biggest splinter I have ever had.

I hope your helper recovers quickly.


----------



## randomkiller (Sep 28, 2007)

Ouch, hope he heals quickly without any infection.


----------



## headrec (Feb 25, 2008)

Damn that had to hurt! Glad to hear he didn't do too much damage.


----------

